# They wondered if ther'd be trouble



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I remember everyone wondering if there would be trouble way back when.

http://deadspin.com/#!143239/watch-your ... -park-city


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

What is the point again? Are you implying that Dwill pushed him out even though they specifically stated in the conference that that was not the case?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I remember thinking this would hurt.

http://www.allvoices.com/contributed-news/5960747-man-accidentally-shoots-himself-in-the-testicles


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> What is the point again? Are you implying that Dwill pushed him out even though they specifically stated in the conference that that was not the case?


Are you saying there is no connection between D-Will and Sloan's untimely resignation? Sloan has an "emotional dispute" with D-Will at halftime during the Bulls game, and then after the game tells KOC he is calling it quits. The very next day they hold a press conference to tell the rest of the world.

Sure, D-Will did not force Sloan to retire, but it is obvious that Sloan just had enough of his attitude and his defiance, and the Jazz management were not going to do anything to discipline D-Will because they fear him leaving more than they fear Sloan leaving. Sloan could see the writing on the wall. The organization valued a player more than him so it was time for him to leave. This would have NEVER happened while Larry was around. Larry was fiercely loyal to Jerry. That is the reason why Sloan was the longest tenured coach in professional sports - until yesterday. Larry would have straightened out D-Will or traded him. Greg Miller does not feel the same loyalty to Sloan. He has wanted a change for a long time but he couldn't let Sloan go because he is such an institution. So instead he allowed a player's defiance to continue undisciplined knowing that Sloan would eventually get fed up and resign.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So here's the question- is it a smarter business decision to let Sloan go, or to trade D-Will? The organization is at a bit of a crossroads. Deron could be the difference between a lucrative future or a complete failure. They have to do what they can to keep the dollars rolling in. I've started to acknowledge the fundamental difference between fans and organizations as of late. Fans (especially Utah Jazz fans) get way too emotionally involved with players and coaches. The Millers have had to struggle with this realization as well. Running a team for friendships is not the way to win championships.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

The Miller family has always been extremely loyal to their coaching staff. Mrs. Miller stated in the press conference yesterday that when she and Larry bought the team they decided a stable coaching staff was an essential ingredient in the recipe for eventually bringing an NBA Championship to SLC because players come and players go. Considering they promoted from within and the fact that Ty has been an assistant under Jerry for 8 yrs,signals to me their management philosophy has remained the same. We all need to quit with this speculation and acting like a bunch of drama queens on their period and support our team! Go Jazz,happy retirement to Coach Sloan,kick some Phoenix tail tonight D-Will.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

That is a difficult question to answer because it all depends on what D-Will decides to do. There is a very good chance that he is going to leave no matter what the Jazz do to make him happy. Players like Stockton and Malone just don't exist anymore. The one thing the last 24 hours has reinforced for me is how good we once had it. The combination of Larry, Sloan, Stockton and Malone was a match made in heaven and something I think we all took for granted. Sloan was the last remnant of that golden age of Jazz history and now it is gone forever. There will never be another Jazz team like that one and I am just grateful that I was around to witness it and will just have to be content with the memories.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Bottom line: D-Will is one player. He can't win a chamionship alone. Look at his post game attitude. He's a bad egg, good player when playing, but a bad egg. Bad eggs can taint a teams performance and attitude. D-Will has done that. You will watch how this team goes down hill until someone gets D-Will from tainting attitudes. There was a reason the Jazz draft certain types of players and attitudes. They want smart players with work ethics--ones who will listen to coaches who know how to win. Almost every franchise that tied to hire coaches who are friends to the players have failed. NBA is a hard, tough business. This team is now tainted with attitude that is bad. I see them going nowhere but down. D-Will has no loyalty to coaches and organizations like Stockton and Malone. First chance he gets to bail for a better chance at more money, more control, and possible championship--he is gone. This guy is not for anything but himself and last week proved it. Taint is the word of the day.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Taint is the word of the day.


 o-|| :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought "taint" was a noun?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Depends on what part the country you come from. Taint anyone goin' change that!


----------

